# Here is my version of the Nantucket afghan



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

This afghan consist in 60 squares; I did it all the same color with Patons Decor yarn. 
Here is the link for the pattern:
http://www.todaystreasure.net/product/knitted-nantucket-afghan-pattern-a-floral-leaf-beauty
Thanks for looking.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! You should be so proud!!! Is it for you (I hope!) or will it be a gift!! You did an incredible job, and I just love it all in the same color!!
...gloria


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Outstanding work and a beautiful color!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That "tulip bud" border is one of my favorites and it goes so well with a lot of afghans. It is particularly nice on yours. Good job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! You should be so proud!!! Is it for you (I hope!) or will it be a gift!! You did an incredible job, and I just love it all in the same color!!
> ...gloria


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Very Nice. I like it very much. I really like the leaf Border. Lot of Work. beautiful Afghan. First time heard of the name nantucket. Peoplecall it Raised leaf. It is the Cotton Bed spreads book. Also I have seen it in Vogue Baby Blankets Book. Again I must Say I like this.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## macylew (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope it's yours to keep - it's very pretty and you should be so proud of it!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Very Nice. I like it very much. I really like the leaf Border. Lot of Work. beautiful Afghan. First time heard of the name nantucket. Peoplecall it Raised leaf. It is the Cotton Bed spreads book. Also I have seen it in Vogue Baby Blankets Book. Again I must Say I like this.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very very nice.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Outstanding! That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

It's beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your good words. I really like knitting on it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunning!! Great job..


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Just beautiful - the design, the color, the work - all of it - I love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a lot of work! beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

so now you need my address???????????

stunning and of course the colour is perfect.


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it is gorgeous, have just downloaded the pattern. Thankyou so much for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Very impressive! Jan


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Amazing. I love your color choice. So vibrant.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!! Absolutely stunning! Beautiful work, I love that you chose to do it in one color. Gorgeous!!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Fantastic in the pink! Will have to try it too. hope mine turns out perfect like yours!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

It's stunning


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What truly beautiful work, well done.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Would love details of your lighthouse afghan, I have a long family history of lighthouses!!!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome work. Love the colour. Are those buttons in the centre or a popcorn stitch? Do did an amazing job.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonderful afghan! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love Counterpanes!!!!! They are so versatile ! There are so many out there. Your work is wonderful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That is just beautiful.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Just beautiful - the design, the color, the work - all of it - I love it!


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Such a bright cheery color. Knit perfectly. Your knitting is flawless.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its lovely.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, that is really beautiful.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow - it's gorgeous!


----------



## KnittingPassion (Aug 8, 2013)

That is magnificent! Your knitting is stunning!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! This is so very pretty. One that I'm sure I'll never get to do but I downloaded a pattern anyhow. Thanks for posting your lovely work. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful! the color is wonderful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this.. your work is beautiful....


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful, just went to the site and bought the pattern, cant wait to start it lol


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful love the color.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful. Your knitting is so so nice.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I've made this pattern myself and loved doing it. Not too crazy about sewing them together but did that as I knit them up. What kind of stitch did you put in the middle of each flower? Is the border something that came with the pattern or did you add that?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Carolannknits said:


> I've made this pattern myself and loved doing it. Not too crazy about sewing them together but did that as I knit them up. What kind of stitch did you put in the middle of each flower? Is the border something that came with the pattern or did you add that?


I really love knitting that afghan.
In the center, I add a simply crochet knot.
I change the original border for a leaf edging.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

much prettier in one color, beautiful


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

outstanding! love the color, flowers....well, everything about it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful work, it is lovely.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome job! I have a long way to go to get this good.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

if you wanted to make this smaller any suggestions on how many squares to use?


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

What a beautiful work of art!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Outstanding, be very proud!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Wow! What a beauty, and the edging is beautiful too.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

outstanding work - it is gorgeous


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

This so lovely!! Congratulations a job beautifully done.


----------



## mmezee (May 11, 2013)

How beautiful! Exquisite knitting too, with perfect tension. You are a virtuoso of the knitting needles.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

This is superb so beautiful congratulations Steph.


----------



## christinelf (Nov 14, 2012)

It is beautiful! My mom made a "Dutch tile" afghan in the late 1960's that was very similar.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning and what a luscious color!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow--that is beautiful!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, truly beautiful and very impressive.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautifully done. I adore that border.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Cathy


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> if you wanted to make this smaller any suggestions on how many squares to use?


cdanzinger,

My friend made this one as a baby blanket wich is also very nice in pink & white and a nice border.
I also have that free pattern witch look very alike: with 24 squares.
http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

This is so very, very beautiful. I love the color and the fine intricate work. Thank you for showing it. It brings back memories.

My mother knitted one quite like it when I was a little girl (about 70 years ago), and I treasure it dearly. Her sisters teased her about it, said, "Look at Frances, knitting her jock straps!"


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

A real treasure Angelaine. Such a beautiful work of art. You did a awesome job of making, blocking, and finishing this beauty.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Very very beautiful!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love that edging!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is incredible! Just so lovely. What a pretty color. I could go on and on. I have never seen such a lovely afghan. rlmayknit


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice work, love it


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is incredibly beautiful! My goodness, that would take me forever and by the time I got 60 squares completed, I'd never even be able to think about putting it together and knitting the border . . . and the border is just perfect. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## jpbsmb (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, it's so pretty - great job.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

That is one stunning afghan! And yours looks so much nicer than the photo in the pattern link! 
Great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I added a new picture of a baby blanket with nearly the same pattern and I also add a free link for that pattern. ( on page 6 )
Thanks for looking.


----------



## chickabittie (Aug 1, 2013)

So beautiful, and such fine work! Congratulations!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket!!!! Love the color and your work is so nice!!!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations your blanket is gorgeous!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really, really beautiful!!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the edging you did better than what is in the baby blanket pattern. Is it something you can share?


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

What a beautiful item! Love the little doll too!


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

stunning.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

WELL DONE it looks so nice


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for showing! Lovely.


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

This is breathtaking! I have knit and crocheted for 65 years and this is one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen! Great job..........


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what beauty, so much work & love went in to this & it shows!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what beauty, so much work & love went in to this & it shows!


----------

